# AF/INTERNAL - Cycle after Ivf



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Mel & Jeanette 

Could you tell me, is my cycle likely to be longer this month following failed IVF?

My test date after IVF was 23rd August and i started to bleed on this date too, my cycle is usually every 28 days so would make AF due around 20th September. I'm not getting my hopes up or anything but i presume the drugs etc have had a huge affect on my body and are making AF late.

Thanking you in advance for your response

Kim xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kim

Sorry to hear about your failed IVF.

I am hoping that Mel will be able to answer your question a bit clearer!

I can only imagine that as your body has been through
this then your Af naturally may be late. Sometimes our bodies need a little bit of time to recover from such treatments. This can result in our cycles becoming irregular or heavier/ lighter for a few months.

Out of interest was it your clinic that said your IVF had failed? Did you bleed for long and have you had any further bleeding?

Let me know.

Take care

Love

Jeanette xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Jeannette - No i was told to do hpt (supplied by Barts, pipet thingy squirted on a pallett) I bled for about 5/6 days (normal for me) but i did have af pains and a bit of clotting, no bleeding since then though.

Thanks for getting back to me

Kim xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Mel - Day 33 still no AF!!!!!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Kimmy

Our cycles can do funny things before, during and after tx or even any upset in our lives can in turn upset our monthly cycle. After being through a tx it can take a little longer for your AF to turn up, not every person this happens to and not every time it happens but once i had to wait till about day 54 before i saw my AF after my negative tx.

I hope AF starts to behave for you as i know how upsetting it can be when you just want it to turn up and have all other thoughts going through your head.

Try not to worry too much Kimmy as this can cause your cycle to play up also.

Take care

Mel

x x


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Kimmy,

Sorry to butt in hun, but after my failed IVF last time I was 10 days late. I have to admit I was hoping that my embryo had hung on in there, but of course it hadn't and things returned to normal.

I'm sorry your IVF failed.

Loadsa luv

XX


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for your replies girls

I worked out my days yesterday and because the hospital controlled my cycle and i was stimming for a long time my previous (IVF) cycle was for 36 days, so would screw up my usual 28, therefore i think AF will probably show in a few days time. I still haven't tested and i'm not going to either.

I'm back at barts on tuesday too, so i can enquire there.

Thanks Again ladies

Kim xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

sorry another quick question

is that clotting bit normal?

I had period cramps which then followed by me passing clots of blood, this happened a couple of times.

Kim xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kimmy

I would expect some kind of bleeding, with or without clotting, with a failed IVF. 

I hope you are feeling abit better now and that this has stopped.

Jeanette


----------

